# otto has hole in its side



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

with long fuzzy fungus growing on it.
Found her yesterday.Put her in her own tank and tried her with Pima fix and betta fix but the fungus is worse today. Gave her a water change and have added some Jungle Fungus cure. She has been owned by me since feb. 2006 so she is getting older, but I am quite fond of her and would like her to live longer thn this. Is that unrealistic?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

sounds like it could be an ulcer infected with fungus. try a stronger medication. what are you water perameters testing at? ulcers are typically the first sign of poor water quality.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

pretty sure it is not water quality as planted tank gets its water change weekly. the fish is old and possibly she has scraped herself on the mopani when she tears around the tank. Then again her immune system is probably low due to her age. I read that ottos have a lifespan of 3-5 years and at 4.5 years she is reaching the outer limits. Still we are fond of her.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

was the hole there before the fungus? i have seen a coral beauty with fungus comming out of a hole in its head which continued to get bigger and no medications helped. no other fish got infected after we moved it to quarentine.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

unfortunately I can't answer that. As you may know ottos are elusive little things and we did not see her that often- usually when I cleaned the tank.
It is a moot point now as she died in the night asa did my platy with the bowel blockage.


----------

